# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > MySQL >  چگونه mysql 4.1 را روی ویندوز XP نصب کنم؟

## aliramazani

چگونه mysql 4.1 را نصب کنم؟
پس از نصب چگونه آن را تست کنم؟
وقتی نصب تمام شد من نمی توانم به Phpmy admin دسترسی داشته باشم.
لطفا کامل توضیح دهید.

----------


## reza_rad

chera mysql 4.1 version haye balataresh ham oumadeh
in behtareh:
boro touye in site:
http://wampserver.com
wampserver ro download kon
badesh ino rouye winXP nasb kon
in khodesh MYSQL va APACHE va PHP ro nasb mikoneh
faghat age iis ham rouye systemet nasb bashe momkene ye moshkeli vasat pish biyad ke begou ta barat tozih bedam chikar koni

----------

